# Does anyone know of a reliable GSD Rescue Group in North Carolina or South Carolina?



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Somebody in the family would like to adopt a GSD and is looking for a reliable Rescue Group. They would prefer a puppy but would also consider a younger GSD. They live in the Fayetteville, NC area. 

Would appreciate any information you can provide.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Southeast German Shepherd Rescue is in NC. 

Welcome


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's another one....

Welcome


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Definitely Southeast German Shepherd Rescue! My dog came from them and they are awesome! They have lots of meet and greets in the Raleigh area. You can Google them and find them on their website and Facebook.


Edit: I see Neo linked to them, so you don't have to Google. 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! . I passed the information on to my family member.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Also highly recommend Southeast German Shepherd Rescue! That's where we adopted our girl from and I can't say enough good things about them. They have a very dedicated and hard-working network of volunteers. And they often get super-beautiful, wonderful dogs, too! I should know, since we have one.  Good luck to your family!


----------



## NoD GP (Sep 14, 2012)

Well just like everyone else said, Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. 

Make sure you stay on top of it though, we had some issues getting my pup (he's listed as Bomber on their facebook page even though we named him Chance.)

They didn't provide the foster home with some information and it got extremely confusing and aggravating for everyone involved for a few days, especially my family because we didn't even know if we were still getting the pup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Noble is in NC. Very reputable.

Home Page


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

NoD GP said:


> Well just like everyone else said, Southeast German Shepherd Rescue.
> 
> Make sure you stay on top of it though, we had some issues getting my pup (he's listed as Bomber on their facebook page even though we named him Chance.)


Oh no, sorry to hear you had all this confusion going on while getting your baby. I am glad it all worked out for you though. Thank you for the recommendation. I forwarded the links on to my family member. They are very excited. They just lost their dog about a year ago due to age. I think he was 14 but they are ready again for a new baby. 



Jax08 said:


> Noble is in NC. Very reputable.


Yes, I fostered for Noble Shepherd Rescue while living in South Carolina. They are awesome but unfortunately they are not active any longer from what I am seeing. They were definitely one of the best. Love Lisa and Sinclair and their hearts for the dogs. 

Thank you guys. This is a tremendous help. I am so excited for our family member. I know between the two Rescues they should be able to find their perfect match. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wondered if they were still active. I haven't seen them on the boards in ages.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sent you a PM! 

Very sad about Noble. They were a great group.


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

There is also German Shepherd Rescue and Adoptions in NC.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Sent you a PM!
> 
> Very sad about Noble. They were a great group.


Yes, I agree. Lisa (Noble Shepherd Rescue) recommended the German Shepherd Rescue and Adoptions as well. So, I will let my relative know that this one was recommended more than once. I know she will be happy to hear. 



Caragirl said:


> There is also German Shepherd Rescue and Adoptions in NC.


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Not sure if you found a rescue yet or not,but Noble German Shepherd Rescue is also a good place.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Not sure if you found a rescue yet or not,but Noble German Shepherd Rescue is also a good place.


Yes, thank you for your response. I have been provided with some good leads thanks for everyone here. Noble Shepherd Rescue no longer seems to be operational. From what my family member (my daughter in law's mom) tells me she has filled out at least one application. I know any fur baby would find an awesome home with them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Here's another rescue in Camden.They are an all breed rescue,but I know they have several nice GSD there. 

Ron Danta & Danny Robertshaw, Dog Rescue, Puppies, Animal Rescue






KSdogowner said:


> Yes, thank you for your response. I have been provided with some good leads thanks for everyone here. Noble Shepherd Rescue no longer seems to be operational. From what my family member (my daughter in law's mom) tells me she has filled out at least one application. I know any fur baby would find an awesome home with them.


----------



## Nate (Sep 18, 2012)

We are going to check out some dogs this weekend at New Beginnings Shepherd Rescue.


----------



## Portrait (Oct 4, 2012)

DannyandRonsRescue.org A great group! Though not strictly GSD, they frequently have Shepherds looking for homes. Check them out.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Portrait said:


> DannyandRonsRescue.org A great group! Though not strictly GSD, they frequently have Shepherds looking for homes. Check them out.


Thank you everyone. Hopefully, others in the SC/NC area can benefit from the many links you have provided here as well. Looks like they got their puppy. Not sure where though. Need to touch base with them to find out.


----------

